# removing interior door panel



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

How do I go about removing the interior door panels on my 89 Maxima? I need to get in there to fix my power windows and I don't want to just start pulling on it. Are the little plastic thingies supposed to break and I just replace them or is there an easier more correct way of doing it? is there anything else that I am not taking into consideration? thanks!


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

After a lot of searching I answered my own question. I found detailed instructions at
http://www3.sympatico.ca/snarayan/doors.html

I also found instructions on replacing a window regulator at 
http://www.a1electric.com/maximareg.htm


----------



## Nissanking (Aug 19, 2004)

strange. :fluffy:


----------



## Cofiesta (May 26, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your research. I found it useful


----------

